

Tell HN: Bye-bye everyone - hakaaaaaaak

Going to /etc/hosts hack myself to stop posting on HN. I'm way too addicted and it is affecting my sleep. See yous guys in the real world...
======
blockjack
I'm quite partial to LeechBlock for Firefox, personally. I can set certain
times of day when my 'procrastinating' sites are available, give myself 5
minutes per hour to slack off, and (sort-of) prevent myself from disabling it
too easily.

------
lifeisstillgood
That's the problem with reading HN on an iPad - I don't have root, I can't
hack /etc at all. Damn you curated computing! Viva Libre!

------
internetdude313
I applaud your efforts. Truth is you will be back here in less than 48 hours,
if it is longer it is because you took breaks from creating your to do list
app in lisp. Good night sir!

